# How to tell the difference between Super Record/Record Campy hubs



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know how to tell the difference between Super Record vs Record Campagnolo Hubs? I have a set of Campagnolo low flange hubs on my 1980 vintage bike. My friend thinks thay are Super Record hubs. I can't see any special identification numbers, it says Record on the hub center.

I think the Super Record had some titanium components. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

timber_cruiser said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the difference between Super Record vs Record Campagnolo Hubs? I have a set of Campagnolo low flange hubs on my 1980 vintage bike. My friend thinks thay are Super Record hubs. I can't see any special identification numbers, it says Record on the hub center.
> 
> I think the Super Record had some titanium components. Any advice would be appreciated.


No such thing AFAIK. Nuovo Record had the clips covering the oiling hole. SR is a myth. Mechs, Brake Levers, BB and Cranks, Pedals as well as headset (I think)


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

A true Super Record hub would have titanium axles, but otherwise be identical to a Record hub. These are very rare, and were not made for very long. I'm not even sure if they were ever available to a consumer, and might have been just available to pro race teams? You can easily check the axle with a magnet to see if it is ti (but I doubt it will be).


----------

